
Remote work doesn't need a “virtual office” - lukethomas
https://www.friday.app/remote-work-virtual-office
======
JohnFen
All of those virtual office things are nightmares to me (on par with open
office arrangements), for most of the reasons the author cites. I've turned
down two otherwise very appealing jobs because of them.

